# When does hay get cut?



## 11bluewolf (20 June 2016)

I have no idea when it comes to this so may sound completely stupid! Just wondering what month roughly hay gets cut off fields? Or does it vary form field to field? thanks


----------



## spookypony (20 June 2016)

...when the sun shines.


----------



## Under-the-radar (20 June 2016)

Totally varies.  I suspect a lot of hay will be late cut this year due to grass only really coming through very late this year.  Looks like we will be cutting late July this year - sunshine pending...


----------



## spookypony (20 June 2016)

Seriously, though, it depends heavily on the area and the weather. The earliest I've seen "my" hay-farmer baling up here is in mid-June.

In North America, many places get several crops of hay per year. I _think_ the farmer was saying last year that you might possibly get two crops here if the conditions are really favourable, but I imagine that's not so common? NE Scotland, FWIW.


----------



## poiuytrewq (20 June 2016)

Not that i know a huge amount about this as we have only made hay the past two or three years and not overly successfully last year i'd say it has more to do with weather than much else. I think if the grass is long enough and there is a good window of sunny dry weather then anytime will do so June if its nice If you can cut it early you might get a decent second cut i believe.  Later in the year if its wet. Last year we cut ours late and it got soaked because we missed the only good time and left it so late we just had to go for it. 

I may be wrong, like i say new to this!  (and tbh o/h actually does it not me!)


----------



## Shay (20 June 2016)

If weather permits we can cut as early as late May - although June is more usual.  But it hasn't this year.  Not only is the grass through late the current spell of wet weather has set everything back too.  I suspect we're in for a winter of high hay prices...


----------



## Micky (20 June 2016)

Very much weather dependant...we need the grass to be long enough and at least 10/14 days of dry sunny weather to cut ted and bale...would have been ideal a month or so back but the grass went long enough! Yaay British summers...grrr


----------



## spacefaer (20 June 2016)

There was a guy just up the road who was selling some fabulous hay a couple of weeks ago.  

You need long enough grass, with a sufficiently thick base (not just stemmy stuff). It needs to be cut before the seed head has set (as the nutrition will be in the seeds). You need at least 5 days dry weather to cut,  ted, row up and Bale.  

It's possible to do it quicker with very hot weather - we did it in 3 a couple of years ago - but very unusual in the UK. 

The further north you are,  the later it will be.  

We have loads of grass at the moment - people giving fields away to anyone who wants to make hay/silage.  I don't currently see a shortage/high prices but it does depend on how long it keeps raining!  

ETA giving the contents of the fields away - not the actual field!


----------



## Charlie007 (20 June 2016)

With the current weather its looking like July for us!


----------



## Crackerz (20 June 2016)

Noone around me seems to cut hay, they have all done their haylage cuts a few weeks ago and are awaiting a second growth to cut again so hopefully no shortage on haylage around us


----------



## popsdosh (20 June 2016)

Neither hay or haylage will be in short supply this year!  However a few selling may like you to think it is ! 
Was always told you should never try to make hay before the longest day which is today by chance.


----------



## Enfys (20 June 2016)

"When the sunshines" Absolutely  

We have had a great week with temps in the high 20's, our first cuts are in the barns already and the whole area is abuzz with the sounds of baling, and it smells great  

Now we need rain to start the second crop off nicely


----------



## only_me (20 June 2016)

We are having at least 2 cuts off fields this year - farmer thinks possibly 3. I'm in Northern Ireland. 

For hay = grass cut and tossed in day 1, then 1 or 2 days later is turned, then 1 or 2 days later is put into rows and baled


----------



## Tiddlypom (20 June 2016)

We're watching the forecast in the hope of cutting the grass as soon as a settled spell comes in. My grass has grown really well this year, but it's been very wet the last few days so the ground will need to dry out first.

*starts twitching in the annual haymaking angst fest*


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (20 June 2016)

Before the forecast is for four good days and  there should be enough grass to make the operation worthwhile.
If using a contractor it will be when he fits you in, which can be a problem.
When cut and lying in the field a bit of rain is acceptable, but once fluffed up you really want to get it baled asap.


----------



## Dry Rot (20 June 2016)

11.23am on the 12th July 2016.


----------



## laura_nash (20 June 2016)

A lot around here was cut a couple of weeks ago when we had a week of lovely sunshine.  Mine wasn't long enough though (was grazed over winter) so got my fingers crossed for July.


----------



## cavalo branco (21 June 2016)

Dry Rot said:



			11.23am on the 12th July 2016.
		
Click to expand...

&#128516; &#128516; &#128516; &#128516;


----------



## Casey76 (21 June 2016)

We normally get three cuts, with the first being done mid May.  However we are having one of the wettest summers ever, and the hay fields have completely gone over, everything is in seed and mostly lying down due to the wet.

I'm dreading next year, as there is going to be no decent hay to be had :/


----------



## Annagain (21 June 2016)

A first cut (mostly for haylage) took place here (S. Wales) about 2-3 weeks ago and the grass is already shooting up again. Depending on the weather we might see 3 cuts this year. I don't think I've ever seen more than 2 but this year's mixture of rain and sunshine has been excellent growing weather.


----------



## Chiffy (21 June 2016)

Weather has been good here this year for hay and silage. Grass grew well and early and we have had plenty of sunshine. First cut in and second growing well.


----------



## Rollin (21 June 2016)

Chiffy said:



			Weather has been good here this year for hay and silage. Grass grew well and early and we have had plenty of sunshine. First cut in and second growing well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you have our weather in Bonny Scotland. 10 years in France, we have always cut last week of May first week June.  Not a chance.  The wettest May on record and even more in June!!  Next week is forecast to be very hot, so perhaps our first ever July cut.


----------

